# FAVORITE JERKY MARINADES?? Please share yours!



## mdbannister (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm starting this thread as a place where we can post our favorite jerky marinade recipes. I'm hoping it becomes a quick reference guide for finding lots of different ideas in one place.

I'm new to making jerky, so I don't have much to contribute to this conversation, but I am definitely interested in what you guys might share. :D 

I'll go ahead and throw in a recipe I'm still experimenting with that's based on my attempt documented here: https://smokingmeatforums.com/threa...rst-attempt-critiques-tips-are-welcome.270819








Based on the above, my next batch will be this honey/sriracha marinade recipe:

Marinade:

1/2 cup sriracha
1/2 cup honey
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
Cure #1 as needed
(Reduce marinade before using)
Marinate meat for 24-48 hours, then add Honey Sriracha seasoning by McCormick to meat before smoking.







I'm also thinking I'll try this Dr. Pepper/Jalapeño recipe in short order: https://heygrillhey.com/recipe/dr-pepper-jalapeno-beef-jerky/

What are some other good recipes to try?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 20, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 20, 2017)

This is what I've been using. It is a combination of various recipes I've tried. Works quite well, with or without smoke.

For ten pounds of ¼" sliced beef. Use ¼ recipe for 1½ - 2 pounds.

Use London broil, top round, or flank steak. Must be lean.

Amounts for both Full and One-Quarter recipe are shown below.

*Beef Jerky*

*Full Recipe*
1     cup soy sauce
1     cup worcestershire sauce
¼    cup tabasco
3     tablespoons kosher salt
1     tablespoon onion powder
1     tablespoon garlic powder
1     tablespoon black pepper, ground to taste
1     tablespoon garam masala (optional – I don’t use)
2     level teaspoons InstaCure (optional – I don’t use)
½    cup Jack Daniels (optional)

*¼ Recipe*
¼      cup soy sauce
¼      cup worcestershire sauce
1 T    tabasco
2¼ t  kosher salt
¾ t   onion powder
¾ t   garlic powder
¾ t   black pepper, ground to taste
¾ t   garam masala (optional – I don’t use)
¼ t   InstaCure (optional – I don’t use)
2 T   Jack Daniels (optional)

Marinade for 24 hours, overhauling a couple of times. Smoke at 140º-160º for one hour, then lower smoker to 120º and smoke for another hour. Finish in convection oven, set to lowest level (140º) for 4-10 hours, until reasonably dry, or use a dehydrator, if you have one. I use hickory pellets in the AMNPS which I put into my popcorn mod external smoke generator.

Don’t slice too thin. Use at least the 2nd mark on a Chef’s Choice 615 slicer, and probably more (3rd mark?). If sliced too thin, and then marinated overnight, it falls apart. The slicer is used to get a _consistent _thickness rather than to get the meat sliced super-thin.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2017)

I really like the Sriracha honey mix on bacon jerky, but for some reason don't care much for it on beef.  Guess just personal preference.  That being said, I recently tried a new to me recipe posted by a great member of the forum, CrazyMoon.  It is a recipe he tweaked from Eldon Cutlips book & it's very tasty IMO!  Post #11 in the following link.  

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/eye-of-the-round-jerky-try.238666/


----------



## phatbac (Dec 20, 2017)

I have some jerky right now marinading in this....

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/lemon-pepper-jerky-recipe.266786/

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 20, 2017)

I really hope this post continues, jerky making is "ONE" of the things I like to do, so I don't do it everyday.
Now that you posted this, I'm getting hungry for some fresh stuff and will try your recipe and will enjoy posting anything special I come up with.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 20, 2017)

Here is my favorite jerky:

4 lb eye of round roast (sliced @ 1/4”)
1/2 cup soy sauce (low salt)
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce (low salt)
1 tbsp liquid smoke (if using oven as dehydrator)
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder
1/2 tbsp black pepper
Crushed red pepper to taste
1/2 tbsp Morton's Tender Quick per lb of meat.

Mix all ingredients and beef and place in fridge overnight or so. Hang in oven on dehydrate (140 degrees).  Done in about 9 hours.

Here it is hanging in oven:


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 20, 2017)

Lots of great options to try already! I'm excited about experimenting with several of these!


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 20, 2017)

mdbannister said:


> Lots of great options to try already!


You aint kinding md, and nice job Co4, I gonna do some jerky right after Christmas for sure, gots the feeling in my bones now.


----------



## mdbannister (Dec 30, 2017)

Well, I just made 5 different kinds of jerky with 5 different marinade ideas. The 3 that are my new favorites are:

BWW Caribbean Jerk BBQ sauce. This is pretty basic. Buy the Caribbean Jerk sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings. Add Cure #1 to sauce. Marinate beef jerky strips in the sauce for 2 days. Throw 'em in the smoker for 4-4.5 hours at 160-170*, and enjoy! This stuff is *AWESOME*!! Probably my favorite jerky right now.

This Dr. Pepper Jalapeño jerky: https://heygrillhey.com/recipe/dr-pepper-jalapeno-beef-jerky/ (I'll probably add another jalapeño or 2 to my next batch as I like the added kick). Also, I let it marinate for 3 days.
Cranberry Sauce with Red Pepper marinade. This one is my wife's favorite.
- 14 oz can of cranberry sauce
- 1/3 cup red wine vinegar
- 2 tablespoons crushed red pepper
- 1 box of dried cranberries (I used the 1 oz box of craisins by Ocean Spray)
- 1 teaspoon garlic powder
- 1/2 tsp Cure #1​
I put all ingredients in a blender together before pouring over meat in a ziplock bag. In hindsight, I probably wouldn't blend the red pepper in next time in order keep it a visible size (blending it purees it to a point that it's not really visible anymore), but I'd definitely blend the other stuff together again. I marinated for 3 days before smoking.​


----------



## Zachary L Betts (Jan 5, 2018)

I used the above recipe and made my first batch of jerky, A little salty for my taste my boys love it. Next time Im adding some sugar and no added salt.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 6, 2018)

Zach, 

Which recipe did you make?  Looks great!

Dave


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2018)

That Cranberry Sauce and Red Pepper marinade tastes fantastic in my grey matter.  Going to give that a try!  Based on the amount of cure and the weight of the ingredients, I'm saying the recipe is for about 2 lbs of meat.


----------



## mdbannister (Jan 6, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> That Cranberry Sauce and Red Pepper marinade tastes fantastic in my grey matter.  Going to give that a try!  Based on the amount of cure and the weight of the ingredients, I'm saying the recipe is for about 2 lbs of meat.


Yep. I did 2lb.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 7, 2018)

mdbannister said:


> Well, I just made 5 different kinds of jerky with 5 different marinade ideas. The 3 that are my new favorites are:
> 
> BWW Caribbean Jerk BBQ sauce. This is pretty basic. Buy the Caribbean Jerk sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings. Add Cure #1 to sauce. Marinate beef jerky strips in the sauce for 2 days. Throw 'em in the smoker for 4-4.5 hours at 160-170*, and enjoy! This stuff is *AWESOME*!! Probably my favorite jerky right now.
> 
> ...



That Cranberry-Red Pepper sounds really good!
I'd suggest doing what you did, but when on the trays, sprinkle on some additional red pepper flakes.
I typically do that for the visual of the flavor on the finished batch.
Just a thought...


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 8, 2018)

mdbannister said:


> Well, I just made 5 different kinds of jerky with 5 different marinade ideas. The 3 that are my new favorites are:
> 
> BWW Caribbean Jerk BBQ sauce. This is pretty basic. Buy the Caribbean Jerk sauce from Buffalo Wild Wings. Add Cure #1 to sauce. Marinate beef jerky strips in the sauce for 2 days. Throw 'em in the smoker for 4-4.5 hours at 160-170*, and enjoy! This stuff is *AWESOME*!! Probably my favorite jerky right now.
> 
> ...


i have a question for you ,this Dr pepper one , do you really need to let it marinade for the extra days ,and what would happen if say i were to use hot sauce instead of the jalepenos.  thank you for the information


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 9, 2018)

Doing a Hi Mountain Bourbon BBQ blend.







Smells real good.
Will let everyone know if it's good or bad in a couple days


----------



## zerowin (Jan 9, 2018)

My favorite so far is Teriyaki:

1lb beef eye, top, or bottom round
Marinade

½ cup soy sauce
1 tbsp rice vinegar
2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp dried ginger
Optional

¼ tsp Curing Salt (Prague Powder #1)
And second is Chili Lime:

1 lb eye, top, or bottom round
Marinade

1 tsp liquid smoke Don't add if using a smoker
1 tbsp worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp chili garlic sauce
½ tsp salt
1 tbsp brown sugar
1½ tbsp lime juice
1 zest of lime
Optional

¼ tsp Curing Salt (Prague Powder #1)
Both were from jerkyholic's site, and I've tried several others there, almost everything was good so far.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 9, 2018)

Some really good jerky marinades shared here. May have to try some of these. 


 One our boys have really come to enjoy :  
Slice our venison up to 1/4" ( usual meat of choice ) 2.5lbs 
Cure ( use as req'd per pound 1 level tsp /5lb meat) 1/2 tsp
Honey 1/2 cup
Teriyaki sauce 1/2 cup 
Soy sauce 2 Tbsp
Cracked black pepper 2 Tbsp
2 ounces water. mix well put in 2 large zip lock bags store in fridge 3-7 days massaging daily. then smoke


----------



## mdbannister (Jan 10, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> i have a question for you ,this Dr pepper one , do you really need to let it marinade for the extra days ,and what would happen if say i were to use hot sauce instead of the jalepenos.  thank you for the information


 I've only done it once, so I'm not sure on either of these questions. I definitely marinated longer than the instructions called for.


----------



## ncwolf (Jan 10, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> i have a question for you ,this Dr pepper one , do you really need to let it marinade for the extra days ,and what would happen if say i were to use hot sauce instead of the jalepenos.  thank you for the information



I made this 2 weeks ago with a slightly shorter marinading time and without patting it dry. It was great but next time I will let marinade longer, maybe swap Dr Pepper for Cheerwine and increase the peppers. Using hot sauce will probably change the flavors a bit and make it much spicier.


----------



## Maple (Jan 12, 2018)

Good idea on starting this thread mdbannister. This is the marinade I've been using for a number of years.

*Marinated Spicy Jerky *

11-12 pounds of beef 
6 ts salt (sea salt)
4 ts pepper 
4 ts chili powder 
4 ts garlic Powder 
4 ts onion powder 
2-3 ts cayenne pepper 
2 ts Liquid Smoke (see below)
1 cup of Water 
3/4 cup Soy Sauce 
1/2 cup of Worchester Sauce 

I go to my local butcher and order 10 -12 pound outside round roast and have her cut the roast WITH the grain into ¼ to 3/8 of an inch thick slabs. At home I cut these (again with the grain) approx ¾ to 1 inch wide strips.

Then I combined all the ingredients in a non-reactive container and put in the beef strips and refrigerate (covered) for 48 hrs, stirring a couple times a day to redistribute the marinade. 

After the 48 hours I remove the beef strips pat dry the with paper towels and put them on bamboo/wood skewers and into the smoker. 

I make my jerky in a homemade electric smoker/dehydrator and use apple wood for smoke. The liquid smoke is used indoor dehydrators your call on the flavor of smoke.


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

Maple said:


> Good idea on starting this thread mdbannister. This is the marinade I've been using for a number of years.
> 
> *Marinated Spicy Jerky *
> 
> ...




 hey wow looks very good ... you did a great job ... i have a question for you , have you ever tried a fruit drink in your marinade instead of water . i was just wondering here because i have a whole bunch (of jerky)  im gonna do and have been thinki9ng about that .. just curious what you thought ? hey again looks great


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 12, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Here is my favorite jerky:
> 
> 4 lb eye of round roast (sliced @ 1/4”)
> 1/2 cup soy sauce (low salt)
> ...



You do jerky 9 hours? Dang! How thick is it cut?  I do 1/4 " thick in the smoker at like 180 ish for only 3 hours. Or 2 hour smoked and 1 hour finished no smoke.


----------



## Maple (Jan 12, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> i have a question for you , have you ever tried a fruit drink in your marinade instead of water



I have never but you got me thinking. Maybe I'll try some apple cider in a small batch to test the out come.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 12, 2018)

Getting back to this comment.
Well everyone at work tried this Bourbon BBQ blend by hi mountain and they all loved it .  I think the key is to cut thick and blend the spice and cure very good. Mix in a bowl after you sprinkle each slice on both sides. Refrigerate 2 days. Smoke with wood chunks 2 hours 180 and finish another hour no smoke. 3 hours is it! 1/4" thick eye of round or bottom round. The "steak like" jerky is the best.


Rings Я Us said:


> Doing a Hi Mountain Bourbon BBQ blend.
> 
> View attachment 349936
> 
> ...


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> You do jerky 9 hours? Dang! How thick is it cut?  I do 1/4 " thick in the smoker at like 180 ish for only 3 hours. Or 2 hour smoked and 1 hour finished no smoke.



Jerky is cut at about 1/4” to 3/8”. I use the oven in dehydrator mode set at 140° so it takes a while.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. I see.. ok. 
Sounds good. 
Have you ever tried it just in the oven at a higher temp with the door cracked?


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh. I see.. ok.
> Sounds good.
> Have you ever tried it just in the oven at a higher temp with the door cracked?



 i used to do alot of jerky in the oven and here is how i did it ,(not gonna say its the right way but you understand)first i would set the oven at lowest temp possible 150-160 ruffly.
-then i would crack the door open ,i would stick something in there ( moms hot pad usually)you see i firured it had to be cracked open to get a flow of warm air to cook the meat . 
-then depending on meat thickness go until i could bend the meat and it would slowly return to its original form , if i broke it fairly quick ... well it went to long for me. 
-also i would add liquid smoke to the recipe ... that was where i got the smoke flavour from , just not to much as i found it would bitter the taste . 
 i hope this helps you out from my doings


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 12, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> i used to do alot of jerky in the oven and here is how i did it ,(not gonna say its the right way but you understand)first i would set the oven at lowest temp possible 150-160 ruffly.
> -then i would crack the door open ,i would stick something in there ( moms hot pad usually)you see i firured it had to be cracked open to get a flow of warm air to cook the meat .
> -then depending on meat thickness go until i could bend the meat and it would slowly return to its original form , if i broke it fairly quick ... well it went to long for me.
> -also i would add liquid smoke to the recipe ... that was where i got the smoke flavour from , just not to much as i found it would bitter the taste .
> i hope this helps you out from my doings



I Do a  bend & tear and taste , after a couple hours in the smoker .  Watch it like a hawk for the next hour.


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I Do a  bend & tear and taste , after a couple hours in the smoker .  Watch it like a hawk for the next hour.



 lol yea thats the hard part to stop then and not keep on sampling ..


----------



## Smoke-N-Beer (Jan 20, 2018)

I have a bad habit of not actually measuring things out. Haven't tried to make jerky in the smoker yet, but on my list as soon as the temps warm up here in Up-State NY. I always made it in the oven at 150* wit the door cracked for 6-8 hours.
Here are the two recipes people have liked the most, pretty close except for some spicy spices added.

I generally use a london broil cut for jerky, sliced about 1/4" or less. I cut and put in a sealable plastic container or zip lock bags.

Sweet & Spicy:
Worcestershire mixed about 10/1 with low sodium soy sauce, garlic powder, onion powder, cracked black pepper, smoked paprika, and a pinch of brown sugar. I mix it up and coat the beef strips and marinade for two days.

Hot & Spicy:
Same as above except I leave out the brown sugar and add crushed red pepper, Tabasco, and some habanero seasoning.

I really should start taking notes on measurements of my recipes.


----------

